# Leather Sofa Repair



## ddt (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, I am hoping someone can help. My dog has scratched my leather sofa and i cant find a repair company here in Spain. I used a company in the UK a few years back and they refinished it and it was perfect. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ddt said:


> Hi, I am hoping someone can help. My dog has scratched my leather sofa and i cant find a repair company here in Spain. I used a company in the UK a few years back and they refinished it and it was perfect. Any assistance would be appreciated.


Hi 

Its not something I have had to look for myself, and you dont mention where abouts in spain you are ? ... but I have just googled "leather repairs malaga marbella" and a few came up .... one was a company called Colorcare ..... they had an email address [email protected]

Sue :ranger:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Where are you based?


----------

